# Taking a break from mantids



## gripen (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey guys I thought I would let you all know that I am going to stop (drastically cut my collection)keeping mantids for the next year or so. I am going to sell off some of my collection soon so I will be in contact with some of you.

I will still be on the forum but not as active as I am right now. I will be getting back to mantids but I need to take a break to deal with some things.

Thanks for being the great community you are.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 28, 2012)

Hope everything is OK bud? You gotta do what you gotta do sometimes, I wish you well with whatever it is you need to tend too.


----------



## gripen (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks.

I need a good break from them, they can really wear a guy out if you know what I mean.

I want to take this time also to review my setup and improve it for the future.


----------



## ismart (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't be a stranger.


----------



## hierodula (Oct 28, 2012)

Bye dude, visit the forum whenever you can  Ive taken a break before too, so i get what youre saying.


----------



## gripen (Oct 28, 2012)

ismart said:


> Don't be a stranger.





hierodula said:


> Bye dude, visit the forum whenever you can  Ive taken a break before too, so i get what youre saying.


Thanks guys. I will still visit and post just not as often.


----------



## agent A (Oct 28, 2012)

i'm gonna miss u  

if u have any US native species or flower mantises, please send them to me...


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2012)

I did that awhile back and then got a few mantids for bugfest. Down to just a few now and once those are gone probably none for awhile. Simply don't have time.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 28, 2012)

Bye gripen  I can speak for the whole forum and say we will miss you  Please come back and visit


----------



## aNisip (Oct 28, 2012)

Will, I will miss u greatly, its been awesome getting to kno u...sad to see you go, but with whatever you are doing, I wish you all the best...i kno u won't actually be leaving, but still  

-Andrew


----------



## gripen (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 29, 2012)

sorry wrong post


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear you're leaving. like I said on chat, you're psycho to leave mantids!  But I understand.... We'll miss you!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 29, 2012)

tootles, will miss your kind notes to me! boo hoo!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 29, 2012)

Waaaaaaaaah! Waaaaaaaaah! I want gwipen!

Seriously, though, we will ALL miss you. Stop in often!


----------



## gripen (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks guys! You brightened up my morning.


----------



## Termite48 (Oct 29, 2012)

GET REFRESHED AND COME BACK TO BE WITH YOUR SAME KIND.


----------



## gripen (Oct 29, 2012)

Rich S said:


> GET REFRESHED AND COME BACK TO BE WITH YOUR SAME KIND.


Will do Rich!


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Oct 29, 2012)

Best of luck!


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 29, 2012)

When you decide to come back, I have some Rhombodera valida nymphs with your name on them. :lol:


----------



## gripen (Oct 29, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> When you decide to come back, I have some Rhombodera valida nymphs with your name on them. :lol:


Thanks man! Nice to have such a great community!Oh wait I get it...


----------



## agent A (Oct 30, 2012)

so me and gripen can switch names right? :lol:


----------



## gripen (Oct 30, 2012)

LOL Agent A.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry to see you leave but do hang around, it is only a short break right?


----------



## gripen (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope so Yen, maybe a year or so.


----------

